# no hwdts/hwac3 on CA0106 after kernel upgrade

## snacknuts

My CA0106 (Creative X-Fi) card works fine in kernel 2.6.29-gentoo-r5;  Everything works: dts passthrough, a52 encoding to dts, simple pcm stereo, etc..

Any newer kernel (I'm trying 2.6.34-gentoo-r6 currently) can't seem to produce any DTS output (my receiver doesn't get a signal.)  I can do simple pcm (stereo) to it, but nothing else.  mplayer or aplay thinks its playing audio, but all is quiet.

I am using the alsa driver in the kernel, I can output my aplay /proc/asound info if necessary.

any assistance is appreciated  :Smile: 

EDIT:  I got everything working with my onboard sound card (intel hda) maybe there's a bug in the CA0106 driver or something...

----------

## dE_logics

Use your old config file to configure the new kernel (do an oldconfig).

Probably a driver issue.

----------

## schinkelm

I have the same problem on 2.6.36-rc3. Normal output works without problems but DTS or AC3 troughput only produces strange noise.

----------

## schinkelm

can you please post your exact sound card model (look for ca0106 in dmesg output)?

----------

## schinkelm

I created an entry in the ALSA Bugtracker. Please add more information about your card and your system there.

http://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/alsa-bug/view.php?id=5126

----------

